# Satin Balls



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I found this recipe online while looking for raw diet ideas... Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls

Has anyone ever tried these? What is your opinion on them?


. *


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The only purpose of using them is to put weight on a dog quickly. If you simply have a skinny dog that is not unhealthily thin, I wouldn't bother. Just feed your dog as much of its regular food as it wants.

Usually these are really only used for performance dogs or show dogs needing to gain weight quickly for a competition. They are by no means complete/balanced and are only a supplement.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh ok. I ran across them as i was searching and had never heard of them. They would seem to be good for preg/nursing females to help keep on weight.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Oh ok. I ran across them as i was searching and had never heard of them. They would seem to be good for preg/nursing females to help keep on weight.


They aren't balanced, tho, so they could really throw things off...I would definitely not give them to a pregnant girl.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, so these dont seem to be a very good thing dogs. I wont be adding this to the list of ideas for my trio. I just started feeding raw and am looking for good dishes to feed them once they totally adapt to the switch.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I started a thread to see if people can post what treat recipes they make all in one thread. you gave me the idea Mandi as I would like to make homemade snacks for my kids too


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

THIS is the best recipe list for raw feeding :coolwink:


Check it out


Raw Feeding Recipes




:happy2:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've only heard of Satin Balls being used for the emaciated rescues. Never tried making it myself though. But yeah, it's not balanced; just a supplement.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Christabelle said:


> THIS is the best recipe list for raw feeding :coolwink:
> 
> 
> Check it out
> ...


Christa! I completely 100% AGREE!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> THIS is the best recipe list for raw feeding :coolwink:
> 
> Check it out
> 
> ...


I just looked thru that site and found so.e pretty interesting ideas. Thanx for the link


----------

